# Autobahn Rescue Alleys (A–CH-D)



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This might be of interest if you're planning to visit Germany, Austria or Switzerland on your travels this year.

Are you aware of the correct procedure when travelling on Expressways/Dual Carriageways - and more importantly Autobahns with 3 or more lanes and you see congestion ahead or can see an emergency vehicle approaching from behind?

They have a system called 'Rescue Alleys' (Rettungsgasse).
This lane procedure has been used for several years in Germany and Switzerland but has recently become law in Austria on 1 Jan 2012 with a fine of up to €2,180 for non compliance.

This printable document explains....

http://www.rettungsgasse.com/Conten...5f-fb34381e3a99/RG-InfofolderAllgemein-UK.pdf

...along with a short video....






Pete


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Looks like a good idea. It may overcome problems with vehicles on the hard shoulder (for whatever reason).

bill


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> This lane procedure has been used for several years in Germany and Switzerland
> Pete


Great reminder but "several" years? I can remember it being used when I first went to Germany 35 years ago...


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Remember however that in the UK No vehicle should be on the hard shoulder (or even partly on it) unless it is broken down.

Stay in lane and the emergency vehicles use the hard shoulder to gain access to a problem ahead.



> Lane discipline
> 
> 264
> 
> You should always drive in the left-hand lane when the road ahead is clear. If you are overtaking a number of slower-moving vehicles, you should return to the left-hand lane as soon as you are safely past. Slow-moving or speed-restricted vehicles should always remain in the left-hand lane of the carriageway unless overtaking. *You MUST NOT drive on the hard shoulder except in an emergency or if directed to do so by the police, HA traffic officers in uniform or by signs*.


John


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Indeed a good idea. I have noticed, though, that in the UK, in situations with traffic congestion and an emergency vehicle needing to get through, motorist are an awful lot quicker making space than on the continent, even without these regulations. So, maybe more of a need there than here.


----------

